# Mouth rot or resp infection? Both?



## ChubbyTegu (May 19, 2010)

My Adult Argentine BLK/WHT Tegu is still kinda hibernating so i don't see him much, and i just noticed that he has what looks like puffy pink gums sticking slightly out the side of his mouth and is drooling a lot. Sounds a little gargly when he's breathing. I have no rep vet near me, but my vet will give me meds if I know what I need. I'll bring him in, but what do you guys think? I can take a pic if that would help. Should he be done hibernating by now? Also his skin looks kinda dry... Hibernation wasn't kind to him, or I dropped the ball....


----------



## ChubbyTegu (May 19, 2010)

The gums aren't sticking out much today, that's good I guess.... He's still drooling though. I jacked up his temps 6 degrees or so, and put a larger amount of reptivite in his food today. He hasn't been eating most of the time I put food in lately, (hibernation) but today he ate most of the turkey, with cod liver oil, miner-al, and reptivite.
As far as the dry skin, raise the humidity, and..... is it good to rub mineral oil on him? I had once in the past... Or is there something better to put on these guys to freshen them up and moisturize after hibernation??
Should I just treat him for a resp infection? Thanks.


----------



## ChubbyTegu (May 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of his enclosureafter cleaning it out. His health seems the same, but I made his mulch deeper with a layer of topsoil between two layers of cypress. So I hope this helps keep the humidity up.




Notice how dark he looks compared to my Avatar pic? Is that just due to age? Any suggestions on how to treat him for the mouth issues?


----------

